# What do we all do?



## 7493

I'm just curious about what coffee enthusiasts do or did for a living. To start the ball rolling, I used to be a film dubbing mixer. These days I'm a part time technical author. (The coffee helps!







)


----------



## jjprestidge

English teacher first, then worked in dotcoms, then managed a university department. Now own a speciality coffee shop.


----------



## Drewster

IT Consultant and assistant wheeler dealer (Sort of Rodney to my other 1/2s Del Boy ;-) )


----------



## suferick

IT security researcher/educator, recently retired and now keeping house for my composer wife


----------



## 7493

An interesting start! Heavy IT bias! Will be interesting to see if it evens out with more responses.


----------



## Podengo

Owner of a joinery company that manufactures orangeries.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I work in Telecoms, inbound international stuff in the main. Borderline IT.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Bricklayer, not quite the soft hand living.


----------



## TonyW

Research & software engineering back in the 70s & 80s, systems integration and technical architecture in the 90s, and business/IS strategy + programme delivery in the 00s. Now enjoying early retirement after a bit of late career burnout. Coffee keeps me going.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I'm a barista







3.5 years and counting. Love my current job.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Pre-sales technical consultant for an IT hardware/software vendor


----------



## mremanxx

Astronaut


----------



## DannyMontez

Wow lots of IT bods, I half expected it really. I'm a lecturer of plumbing in an FE college.


----------



## froggystyle

I'm a buyer, latest role is within medical disposables, last one was ingredients to manufacture vitamin capsules and before that hand tools, power tools.

I yearn to dump the desk and roast beans all day!


----------



## Spukey

Drug Dealer...part time!


----------



## froggystyle

Spukey said:


> Drug Dealer...part time!


Do you do tick?


----------



## jeebsy

Spukey said:


> Drug Dealer...part time!


Hook a brother up


----------



## Spukey

I'm sure i can do a CFUK discount! hahaha


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Retired headteacher, part time builder, web site design and eBook creator ~ and playing music whenever I can! ! !


----------



## Spukey

Maybe get a banner too!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Spukey said:


> Drug Dealer...part time!


Have you any Clarkey Cat?


----------



## Rhys

Plasterer, been doing it for 15 years after leaving college. Also got a commercial photography degree (advertising and reportage) so do a bit of that now and again.. last job was for a plastering tools supply company to do product shots (they gave me some free tools from a competition for coming up with a name for their own tool range, I photographed them and they liked the pics and asked me to do more...)

Here's one (spray gun for a plastering machine)










And one of the tools I won in a competition..










Something to fall back on I guess..


----------



## marcuswar

Senior Analyst/Programmer at a software house specialising in software for the Ambulance Service.


----------



## garydyke1

Spukey said:


> Drug Dealer...part time!


Do you deliver by UPS?

All the IT bods have just obtained your IP address and forwarded it to the policeman masquerading as an astronaut


----------



## fenix

Test technician working with GCs used in semi conductor and UHP gas industry. The company I work for sell into the chip fabs in the far east and US. Our stuff is UK and USA manufactured.


----------



## Mouse

Paediatric Nurse, I Left the ward a few years back and ended up in service improvements/project management.

I've left all of that behind for now as I'm now looking after our little one - My wife's job as a financial advisor is a little more rewarding than anything the NHS can offer!


----------



## Scotford

I make coffee for a living on a pretty dreamy setup.


----------



## Eyedee

30 year Fireman, then part time Electrician, now just a CFUK addict.

Ian


----------



## stevogums

Electrical Engineer now.

Started as electrical EHV jointer working on all those lovely live cables and dead ones.

30 years man and boy in the regional Electrical Company.

We are now owned by Iberdrola but are called SP Power Systems.

Must admit I do like my job as I'm somewhere different most days ,meeting lots of eccentric people .(seems to be a common thing in my industry ).

Paul


----------



## Spukey

I am also a Claims Inspector, i investigate car accidents for insurance companies and prepare cases for court. I'm self employed so no bosses to get on my nerves which is a plus!


----------



## NJD1977

Chartered Civil Engineer, working as a Senior Design Manager for a large construction company. We design and build all sorts of things typically from £10m-£120m. Just finished MCFCs new training academy. I manage all of the design teams on the projects (Architect, Structural Engineer, Civil Engineer, Mech and Elec Engineer and all the specialist designers).


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 12352


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Lecturer in Art & Design at an FE college.


----------



## michaelg

Project Manage clinical trials for Pharma Companies


----------



## Dark Side

I'm a publisher for a pharmaceutical magazine.


----------



## Noyer

Search dog handler specialising in cash, firearms and DRUGS !

Now retired (early) and full time dad for our 4yr old, drinking too much coffee and working out how to spend more time in our second home in St Tropez.


----------



## jeebsy

Risk analyst for an insurance broker


----------



## mremanxx

Bruce Boogie said:


> Retired headteacher, part time builder, web site design and eBook creator ~ and playing music whenever I can! ! !


busy boy


----------



## NickdeBug

I roam the Earth, saving the innocent from disease and destruction.

or, to be more exact, an invertebrate pathologist specialising in crop protection in tropical agriculture.

edit: the deBug bit has nothing to do with IT


----------



## anton78

I'm an accountancy tutor, hence the need for lots of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

if i told you , id have to kill you ......


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> if i told you , id have to kill you ......


Martin "00" Boots!


----------



## Blackstone

Was banker now risk consultant


----------



## coffeebean

I'm a mobile Barista and coffee roaster, seller of coffee equipment and bass guitarist for a function band (The Coins) and an acoustic Americana band (King and Queen of Sorry).......album available on i-tunes,Amazon, spotify......


----------



## alip_93

I'm a wedding photographer!


----------



## Elijak

Network specialist for NHS mainly Cisco and HP environments expert in wireless deployment, father, husband, and hardcore gamer!


----------



## simontc

I help homeless people get homes!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

simontc said:


> I help homeless people get homes!


A proper job


----------



## Beanosaurus

By Day: Networking Consultant/Systems Developer for Solwise.

By Night: Ninja


----------



## Beanosaurus

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have you any Clarkey Cat?


I've got some Cake if you're interested?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Maintenance electrician of the "you break it, we fix it" kind ...mostly for MoD.


----------



## jakebyrne

Im a 3rd year BMus student and part time retail supervisor. Things are getting busy!


----------



## garydyke1

Coffee wholesale bod


----------



## frandavi99

Drug dealer full time (pharmacist)


----------



## 2971

I like Solwise but props to simontc...

I'm a dad... oh yeah but one of us has to work and that seems to be me... so I'm an ex-software developer and now IT manager. I was a director of a record label for a while, but it sounds more grand than it really was!


----------



## Obnic

Former hospital management now retired. Frustrated boat restorer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

wintoid said:


> I like Solwise but props to simontc...
> 
> I'm a dad... oh yeah but one of us has to work and that seems to be me... so I'm an ex-software developer and now IT manager. I was a director of a record label for a while, but it sounds more grand than it really was!


Come on gotta tell us which record label now,...


----------



## 2971

Mrboots2u said:


> Come on gotta tell us which record label now,...


It's still going.... whatmusic.com

I left when my wife told me she was pregnant, 12 years ago.


----------



## cold war kid

Well, the one thing I've learned from this is that most of you lot have better jobs than me 

I'm a VNA forklift driver which always draws blank expressions ( it's sort of a cross between an FLT and a crane) so I just say I work for a medical supplies company, which is technically true, and hope to god they realise they'll die of boredom if they ask any more questions.

Work for me is very much a means to an end and although I'm sort of envious of people who love their jobs I came to realise long ago that my attention span is too short for me to ever be one of them. Well, I did have one job as a kid working as a landscape gardener and grounds maintenance assistant that I loved but the work just isn't there in the winter so as I got older and entered a serious relationship I had to knock it on the head and get what my now wife/ then girlfriend laughingly calls a proper job. Women eh.


----------



## Vieux Clou

My long-distance cycling partner is a forklift driver but used to drive AMX tanks.

I'm a semi-retired technical software developer with failing memory.

Or did I already post that?


----------



## Drewster

cold war kid said:


> Well, the one thing I've learned from this is that most of you lot have better jobs than me
> 
> I'm a VNA forklift driver which always draws blank expressions ( it's sort of a cross between an FLT and a crane) so I just say I work for a medical supplies company, which is technically true, and hope to god they realise they'll die of boredom if they ask any more questions.
> 
> Work for me is very much a means to an end and although I'm sort of envious of people who love their jobs I came to realise long ago that my attention span is too short for me to ever be one of them. Well, I did have one job as a kid working as a landscape gardener and grounds maintenance assistant that I loved but the work just isn't there in the winter so as I got older and entered a serious relationship I had to knock it on the head and get what my now wife/ then girlfriend laughingly calls a proper job. Women eh.


I have no way of measuring "better" wrt jobs....

I have worked in IT..... well pretty well forever.

I went into it many years ago - because it paid more money (as a lowly civil servant)....

There are aspects I enjoy but that's not why I do it....

I'll bet you 90 odd % of it is as or more boring than you think your job is!

What I get out of my job is:

a) It pays the bills

b) I get to "help" people

c) I get to deal with many different people (as a consultant I get about a bit... as a permie I got to meet a lot less people)

d) I have got to some interesting places

Somewhere in there I do get to "do" technically/logically challenging/interesting stuff.

I have tried to get out of the game a few times - but at the end of the day I want my wife and kids (and me) to have a decent life so (as I am apparently pretty good at it - or good enough to get a decent living from it) I keep getting dragged back....

I truly envy people who truly "love" their jobs.......


----------



## Elijak

cold war kid said:


> Well, the one thing I've learned from this is that most of you lot have better jobs than me
> 
> I'm a VNA forklift driver which always draws blank expressions ( it's sort of a cross between an FLT and a crane) so I just say I work for a medical supplies company, which is technically true, and hope to god they realise they'll die of boredom if they ask any more questions.
> 
> Work for me is very much a means to an end and although I'm sort of envious of people who love their jobs I came to realise long ago that my attention span is too short for me to ever be one of them. Well, I did have one job as a kid working as a landscape gardener and grounds maintenance assistant that I loved but the work just isn't there in the winter so as I got older and entered a serious relationship I had to knock it on the head and get what my now wife/ then girlfriend laughingly calls a proper job. Women eh.


I could work in the city earning loadsa dosh but I don't, I work for the NHS on a reasonable wage, I live in Margate with my family and maintain a, what I think is a fairly healthy work/life balance. Its what works for you and makes you happy.


----------



## aaronb

Didn't realise there were so many NHS bods here.

Ex-NHS here, was an Information Analyst for a large trust.

Working part time for an independent wine merchants for the past couple of years, I've learnt a lot (and drunk a lot!) but really need to get back to full time fixed hours again soon.


----------



## Southpaw

Commercial finance for logistics company


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bicentenary programme seller - have lots of time on my hands between jobs


----------



## jeebsy

Drewster said:


> I truly envy people who truly "love" their jobs.......


I hate them


----------



## Rawk

jeebsy said:


> I hate them


lol!

I love my job









I run a small software house, we've been going for 5 years now. We specialise in integrating our customers systems. Always challenging, but always fun!

Previously worked in IT for many years as a developer. Most fun had? Developing war games.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Always loved my job, apart from the times I was obliged to prostitute it by writing management software (I was freelance and was once obliged to go from writing a Cobol inter-dialect converter to actually writing in the filthy language. When the customer once chided me for being a programmer and not knowing a damn thing about accounting I told him I thought it a shame to use a Ferrari to haul chickenshit. We got on well, though.)

Programming computers is the next best thing to demiurgy.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I do so wish that the upper management and director level folks of the world would listen..... For us Plebs who get the work done it would be so much easier if edicts from on high didn't just present hurdles and inefficienciies. If they were there to support us instead of reign over us life would be sweet. I suspect that all industries have these people even though my experience is limited to just a few such as Building, Financial management etc.

I suppose this issue could in part be my own fault.... I chose not to climb on the ladder.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Rawk said:


> lol!
> 
> I love my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a small software house, we've been going for 5 years now. We specialise in integrating our customers systems. Always challenging, but always fun!
> 
> Previously worked in IT for many years as a developer. Most fun had? Developing war games.


Developing war games and getting paid for it? I used to develop games back in the 80s, but it was in my own spare time and the framework has ceased to exist.


----------



## JohnPrime

Curmudgeon, with a special interest in pedantry.


----------



## Drewster

JohnPrime said:


> Curmudgeon, with a special interest in pedantry.


Or are you a pedant with special interest in curmudgeonry?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Old Grey Whistle Test as your avatar - guessing you're not in your teens then


----------



## Eyedee

A retired star kicker maybe ??

Ian


----------



## 4515

Been in IT for 30 years. Initially IT support and then IT Service Management which Ive done for 20-odd years now

Evenings and weekends I do the invoicing / accounts and development of our waste management business which I hope to move into full time this year

Hate the IT job now


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Eyedee said:


> A retired star kicker maybe ??
> 
> Ian


Nah - could be an indication whispering Bob has joined the forum


----------



## littleal

Was in the print game for 22 years in-house and for last 15 years a postie


----------



## Rawk

Vieux Clou said:


> Developing war games and getting paid for it? I used to develop games back in the 80s, but it was in my own spare time and the framework has ceased to exist.


Yes - I look back on those days with fond memories! The only kind of software that is fun to test...


----------



## NickdeBug

The Systemic Kid said:


> Old Grey Whistle Test as your avatar - guessing you're not in your teens then


I remember being allowed to stay up to watch the Old Grey Whistle Test when my godfather was playing on it. Bit of a disappointment really as I thought that his music was a bit shite.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

So who was your Godfather then?


----------



## NickdeBug

The OGWT appearance was with a band called Gang of Four. Doubt many people have heard of them.

He also played for PIL, ABC and Samantha Fox. Lovely fella but questionable taste in music.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I know the gang of four....


----------



## conchord

I build submarines!

...Well, I'm a software engineer at a big company that does.


----------



## NickdeBug

Mrboots2u said:


> I know the gang of four....


I think that they had a reasonable following in their day. Sort of political punk rock.

Like the Sex Pistols but without the hum along melodies.


----------



## aodstratford

I'm a Trading Standards Officer dealing primarily with counterfeit goods and a bit of rogue trading (people who rip off old grannies)...but would rather be working with coffee !


----------



## froggystyle

cold war kid said:


> Well, the one thing I've learned from this is that most of you lot have better jobs than me
> 
> I'm a VNA forklift driver which always draws blank expressions ( it's sort of a cross between an FLT and a crane) so I just say I work for a medical supplies company, which is technically true, and hope to god they realise they'll die of boredom if they ask any more questions.
> 
> Work for me is very much a means to an end and although I'm sort of envious of people who love their jobs I came to realise long ago that my attention span is too short for me to ever be one of them. Well, I did have one job as a kid working as a landscape gardener and grounds maintenance assistant that I loved but the work just isn't there in the winter so as I got older and entered a serious relationship I had to knock it on the head and get what my now wife/ then girlfriend laughingly calls a proper job. Women eh.


Which medical supply company do you work for?


----------



## Spooks

Work in after sales dept for a German car marque


----------



## Jon

For past decade I've run a small 'Business Development' company (3 people) helping various varied clients to get in front of big wigs in large companies and win work. Made a few people very, very wealthy (but I'm not one of them!).


----------



## Robert McLean

Jonc

Where do you operate from please?

Rob


----------



## Jon

I'm in Kent but most clients seem to be in London!


----------



## Robert McLean

I run an industrial external cleaning company that works with supermarkets, I would be interested in an informal chat

Rob


----------



## Jon

No worries - happy to have a relaxed chat! Please PM me and I'll share my details.


----------



## DoubleShot

This thread could turn into a great networking opportunity!


----------



## r.bartlett

Mrboots2u said:


> I know the gang of four....


Damaged goods remember it well, saw them many times in the late '70's. Also the Mekons who they were close to 

Own a small HVAC company based Gloucester but mainly work around the home counties area nearer where I live.

http://www.ambientcontrol.co.uk


----------



## Drewster

DoubleShot said:


> This thread could turn into a great networking opportunity!


CFUK - The new LinkedIn


----------



## inkydog

I'm a former TV director, now a magazine editor and freelance photographer.


----------



## Lefteye

I'm a dentist.


----------



## Chockymonster

I'm an IT infrastructure bod. I work for a large chain of restaurants (440 ish at the last count)


----------



## IanP

Now retired















was a trumpet player working in LEA music services as a manager and brass teacher in E London and East Anglia.

Now time for my Sunday afternoon nap Zzzzzzz


----------



## cold war kid

froggystyle said:


> Which medical supply company do you work for?


Careshop/Bunzl healthcare.


----------



## Blackstone

Anyone a builder? Looking at having an extension to a house that I'm buying in Bromley


----------



## froggystyle

cold war kid said:


> Careshop/Bunzl healthcare.


What a small world we live in. I work for Shermond down in coalville!


----------



## cold war kid

froggystyle said:


> What a small world we live in. I work for Shermond down in coalville!


Weird. It is indeed a small world.


----------



## Flibster

Freelance motorsport suspension design and development.

Some cool toys occasionally, but mainly computer geekery now.

There's also lot more time doing nothing as well at the moment. Need to find something else to do really. I get bored easily at the moment.


----------



## autopilot

Spukey said:


> Drug Dealer...part time!


You probably don't want to know what I do then


----------



## cracker666

I run a small web based industrial machine resellers.

Also IT dude, electronic, mobile, down to component level.

Former console specialist.

Done lots to curb my need for learning.

Love modding everything, cars, coffee machines......

So many hats only one head.


----------



## Phil104

Spukey said:


> I am also a Claims Inspector, i investigate car accidents for insurance companies and prepare cases for court. I'm self employed so no bosses to get on my nerves which is a plus!


 You didn't happen to come and see me to investigate the crash I was in, where I drove into a car that had been abandoned on the fast lane of the M3. In retrospect I was too helpful.


----------



## haventadog

I'm a Prof at Bristol University in charge of psychiatric profiling for obsessive hobbiest and their use of Internet in contemporary society. At weekends I work in a lap dance club. (I need a break from cognitive overload ). It's in this club that I met coffeechap, so it all worked out rather well


----------



## coffeechap

i was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar


----------



## haventadog

ahh ummmm paying customer


----------



## The Systemic Kid

haventadog said:


> I'm a Prof at Bristol University in charge of psychiatric profiling for obsessive hobbiest and their use of Internet in contemporary society. At weekends I work in a lap dance club. (I need a break from cognitive overload ). It's in this club that I met coffeechap, so it all worked out rather well


If I said I could see through that, would it be voyeuristic??


----------



## haventadog

The Systemic Kid said:


> If I said I could see through that, would it be voyeuristic??


No, it would be age induced cynicism. Dave's always been a bit cagey about how we met but I say get it out there. So to speak.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nicest compliment I've had all day


----------



## Sean

Lefteye said:


> I'm a dentist.


I have a cracked tooth. Advice please.


----------



## Sean

I work for Sky. Not in the poaching talent from the BBC department though.


----------



## cold war kid

coffeechap said:


> i was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar


 You just made me spit my wine all over my keyboard.


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> i was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar


That much is true!


----------



## Mawsy

I work in the research dept at ITV


----------



## samjfranklin

I'm a full time student, part time barista, part time blogger, part time entrepreneur


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's a lot of parts Sam


----------



## Lefteye

Sean just seen the message. When you say you have a cracked tooth tell me a bit more - has a section come away? Is it painful, any other filling in the tooth. When did it occur. Have you seen anyone about it. I might be able to give more advice with more info


----------



## jeebsy

Sean said:


> I have a cracked tooth. Advice please.


Go to a dentist.


----------



## aaroncornish

When I am not looking at pictures of R58's, or thinking about looking at pictures of R58's, I head up a digital team in a large publisher, where the coffee is woeful.


----------



## 7493

I wasn't intending to buy a Rocket but couldn't resist at the price. Love it though! An R58 looks even better.


----------



## Milanski

NickdeBug said:


> The OGWT appearance was with a band called Gang of Four. Doubt many people have heard of them.
> 
> He also played for PIL, ABC and Samantha Fox. Lovely fella but questionable taste in music.


Gang of Four are one of my favourite bands. PIL - also great, ABC - great pop song writers but obviously a bit pompous and Sam Fox, well he can be forgiven as she was a babe at the time.

I'm a mastering engineer (I also mix).


----------



## Milanski

NickdeBug said:


> I think that they had a reasonable following in their day. Sort of political punk rock.
> 
> Like the Sex Pistols but without the hum along melodies.


'I love a man in Uniform' - not hum-along?


----------



## Jon

Blackstone said:


> Anyone a builder? Looking at having an extension to a house that I'm buying in Bromley


I have a client who is a builder who seem to be very professional. I'll share their details if it helps?


----------



## dsc

Originating from Poland I guess I can say I steal all your jobs, ha!







I guess it would match if I said builder / plumber right?

Control engineering, if you need a F&G system or need to control a big gas transfer station let me know

T.


----------



## Shot

I'm in the Army.


----------



## Milanski

Shot said:


> I'm in the Army.


I love a man in uniform.


----------



## samjfranklin

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's a lot of parts Sam


Jack of all trades eh?

Master of none


----------



## Jon

Milanski said:


> I love a man in uniform.


Which one?


----------



## autopilot

Any old bill on here?


----------



## DavecUK




----------



## Daren

I am Spartacus


----------



## samjfranklin

Daren said:


> I am Spartacus


No, I'm Spartacus...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

autopilot said:


> Any old bill on here?


Yes, but only under cover


----------



## 7493

To judge from the ads I've been getting for drug paraphernalia since purchasing some chinese scales I would guess the entire forum will be on somebody's radar...


----------



## roaringboy

Management Accountant at a Law Firm - and yes, it is as boring as it sounds.


----------



## Milanski

jonc said:


> Which one?


The tall one.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Shot said:


> I'm in the Army.


So, would that be "Shot, over"?


----------



## ajsomerville

Systems Analyst


----------



## frandavi99

ajsomerville said:


> Systems Analyst


I've always wondered what a Systems Analyst does? Please don't say analyses systems


----------



## marcuswar

frandavi99 said:


> I've always wondered what a Systems Analyst does? Please don't say analyses systems


Well how else would you describe it !









Analyse current system processes and business practices and design an improved more efficient system to replace it.

At my place it's really just an honoury title, sort of steps up the promotion ladder rather than a job description. My official business card title is "Senior Analyst/Programmer" but really all I actually do is program new screens and reports for an existing system, very little formal analysis goes on.

How about you ajsomerville ?


----------



## MSM

I am a System/Network admin within a school - jack of all trades!


----------



## Shot

Ha, no, my username was Double Shot. But apparently there is already a doubleshot floating about so admin changed it to shot.


----------



## marcuswar

Could have changed it to "Double tap" instead....


----------



## ajsomerville

marcuswar said:


> Well how else would you describe it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analyse current system processes and business practices and design an improved more efficient system to replace it.
> 
> At my place it's really just an honoury title, sort of steps up the promotion ladder rather than a job description. My official business card title is "Senior Analyst/Programmer" but really all I actually do is program new screens and reports for an existing system, very little formal analysis goes on.
> 
> How about you ajsomerville ?


I work for a cruise company and lead projects/support/enhancements for our internal reservation systems for the international market - sounds more glamorous than it truly is


----------



## dogday38

anaesthetic nurse. another on the NHS pile.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Comfortably numb?


----------



## paul whu

NickdeBug said:


> The OGWT appearance was with a band called Gang of Four. Doubt many people have heard of them.
> 
> He also played for PIL, ABC and Samantha Fox. Lovely fella but questionable taste in music.


Gang of Four!!!! Top band as are PIL


----------



## Dallah

Project and Programme Management but building up funds to open a speciality coffee house.


----------



## paul whu

NickdeBug said:


> I think that they had a reasonable following in their day. Sort of political punk rock.
> 
> Like the Sex Pistols but without the hum along melodies.


"Love will get you like a dose of Anthrax

And that's something you don't want to catch." (Gang of Four) Quality!!!


----------



## paul whu

Blackstone said:


> Anyone a builder? Looking at having an extension to a house that I'm buying in Bromley


Funnily enough....


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I got promoted last week, not just a barista anymore, but a Lead Barista







pay rise + responsible for sourcing and buying single origin beans for the shop and training and further development of staff.


----------



## coffeechap

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I got promoted last week, not just a barista anymore, but a Lead Barista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pay rise + responsible for sourcing and buying single origin beans for the shop and training and further development of staff.


nice one well done


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I got promoted last week, not just a barista anymore, but a Lead Barista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pay rise + responsible for sourcing and buying single origin beans for the shop and training and further development of staff.


Thats really great news!!!

From a place where they wouldn't even let you do latte art 6 months ago

To a head barista is fantastic turn around for you


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Taylor. Good to hear that commitment to excellence has been rewarded.


----------



## 7493

Well done!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I got promoted last week, not just a barista anymore, but a Lead Barista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pay rise + responsible for sourcing and buying single origin beans for the shop and training and further development of staff.


Great news,, its good to see dedication being rewarded.


----------



## Colio07

Communications adviser for public companies.


----------



## Sean

jeebsy said:


> Go to a dentist.


That's what I'm doing!

See!



Lefteye said:


> Sean just seen the message. When you say you have a cracked tooth tell me a bit more - has a section come away? Is it painful, any other filling in the tooth. When did it occur. Have you seen anyone about it. I might be able to give more advice with more info


I've had pain chewing on one side for some time and upon closer inspection can see what looks a lot like a vertical crack. No fillings or other work on this tooth which is a molar I believe. Nothing has come away. No pain at all unless chewing on it. Went to dentist for a check up prior to noticing the crack and he said he 'thinks' it could be cracked but couldn't see anything apparently in spite of x-ray. Don't know why but seemed like he was giving me a bit of flannel. He started talking about referring me to a specialist which would cost £400 or more but would have a much better chance of saving the tooth than if he did it, which he estimated at 20% chance. All this while saying he couldn't see anything wrong. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Well I've obviously got the most boring job here so far........Payroll Manager for the Food Standards Agency. Been there nearly twenty years and I've has enough now, but that won't last much longer because as is the Governments will they are looking to outsource the payroll within 18 months. At 56 I'm hoping to be able to retire even if it means cutting our cloth but real coffee will be the last thing to take a hit.


----------



## autopilot

^ Nothing wrong with that, it pays the bills. I absolutely love my job, but I do very occasionally wish I had a nice quiet safe office job. Not looking forward to hitting my 50's.


----------



## GNL

lawyer. sorry.


----------



## roaringboy

GNL said:


> lawyer. sorry.


Which area of law do you work in?


----------



## Rhys

GNL said:


> lawyer. sorry.


Cue the lawyer jokes...


----------



## Scotford

Taylor, that is awesome! Feels good to be rewarded for hard work eh!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Im a programme analyst, hoping to make the move into the coffee industry in the future though, as I would rather have a job that I enjoy


----------



## hotmetal

Spooks said:


> Work in after sales dept for a German car marque


Audi get a job like that?

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## hotmetal

samjfranklin said:


> No, I'm Spartacus...


No, I'm Spartacus and so's my wife.

No I'm not, I'm a very naughty boy. And a graphic designer. With various forays into the world of coffee on account of having done a fair bit of work for the likes of Nespresso, Costa, Saeco and Sage. Some ex-colleagues I'm still in touch with are doing La Cimbali these days.


----------



## Andy__C

Accountant here..... Finance director for an intelligence company, which I still find ironic


----------



## malling

I must have the lowest paid job, i take care of all your ill behaved young children


----------



## h1udd

I was in IT security .... Took redundancy to become a house husband for a bit as kiddy was starting school .... Should start looking for another job, but keep polishing coffee machines


----------



## Fevmeister

I'm an investment manager


----------



## frothycoffeeman

One year working part time in London Zoo,Laboratory Technician for 13 yrs, Drove a Bus in London for 4 years. Currently working as a Gas Engineer working for GTC mostly new build site gas infrastructure. And yes after seeing how some house builders build their houses won't touch a new build with a barge pole.


----------



## djedga

I work in marketing for a laboratory water purification equipment manufacturer..

Been in water treatment for some time, only on scientific side for a couple of years.

Anyone has any questions on the technologies feel free to hit me up.. Spoiler they are the same tech used for all water purification (RO, deionisation, UV, filtration etc) but in laboratories it is just much more specifically targeted impurities and a much higher spec around things like materials, tanks, fluid dynamics, recirculation) etc etc

Most scientists seem to care much more about the other high end fancy stuff than our systems but water is used for prett much everything in the lab


----------



## Brewer in training

Was a breakdown mechanic for a large breakdown assistance provider.... The orange one not the yellows...... Now a house husband learning to iron........

Pays shite, but the hours are OK....... And it's not all about the cash...


----------



## Grimley

7.5 ton multi-drop delivery driver. Have been for 14 1/2 years.


----------



## Andy_C

Andy__C said:


> Accountant here..... Finance director for an intelligence company, which I still find ironic


Do I have a doppelgänger


----------



## AndyH83

Liability loss adjuster.

I adjust the shit of those losses.


----------



## Snakehips

AndyH83 said:


> Liability loss adjuster.
> 
> I adjust the shit of those losses.


You mean that even though you agree that it stinks, it's your job to convince folk that the pile is nowhere near as high as they perceive it to be?


----------



## scottomus

Barista trainer!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Software Engineer


----------



## risky

I machine parts for ships and submarines.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> I machine parts for ships and submarines.


And coffeechap


----------



## djedga

jeebsy said:


> And coffeechap


Which class of ship is coffechap?


----------



## Drewster

djedga said:


> Which class of ship is coffechap?


A destroyer?


----------



## Geetarman

I'm a system developer for a financial services company. Very exciting.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

djedga said:


> Which class of ship is coffechap?


A Caravel?


----------



## MooMaa

Archaeologist


----------



## jeebsy

MooMaa said:


> Archaeologist


That's not a class of ship


----------



## teejay41

Industrial Photographer then Visual Aids Specialist then Manager of a tech-pubs-on-microfiche production facility then graphics and print Sales Rep then Account Executive then Technical Author - all with the same sizeable Company!

Tech Author again, but gradually drifted towards photography and Graphic Design. Started own business in Graphic Design, photography (special techniques) and Tech and Advertising Pubs, scriptwriting and voiceovers, then moved on towards IT Support.

Now semi-retired doing bits of the last few disciplines. Main spare-time activities (apart from coffee, that is) are computers and Freemasonry. Have a motorhome but don't use it all that much except for a four-week hol every summer.

How on earth I ever found the time to work, I'll never know!

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal

Hither with the gauntlet and blindfold thing. I've forgotten what it's called already.


----------



## teejay41

hotmetal said:


> Hither with the gauntlet and blindfold thing. I've forgotten what it's called already.


The blindfold is a hoodwink... gauntlets are nothing to do with Masonry, but are probably useful for applying bootpolish to gentlemen's unmentionables! (see posts 319 to 321 in thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27386-It-s-a-big-one-folks-!-Compak-r120-raffle-from-foundry/page32 for context explanation) I've been a Mason for 38 years, by the way (joined in 1977).

Tony.


----------



## r.bartlett

teejay41 said:


> The blindfold is a hoodwink... gauntlets are nothing to do with Masonry, but are probably useful for applying bootpolish to gentlemen's unmentionables! (see posts 319 to 321 in thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27386-It-s-a-big-one-folks-!-Compak-r120-raffle-from-foundry/page32 for context explanation) I've been a Mason for 38 years, by the way (joined in 1977).
> 
> Tony.


The Wardens may beg to differ..


----------



## Snakehips

Well I'm surprised, given Heath and Safety gone mad these days, that it's not compulsory for you guys to wear gauntlets when you're laying bricks and stuff ?


----------



## spune

I'm an Occupational therapy technician, in last year of part-time study to become qualified though


----------



## teejay41

r.bartlett said:


> The Wardens may beg to differ..


Ha! In my neck of the woods they have cuffs... cuffs in Craft, gaunlets in KT.

S & F,

Tony.


----------



## Dylan

I used to work as a waiter, now I am a Digital Imaging Technician in Film and TV.

Seriously considering opening up a cafe/coffee shop/restaurant in a few years time (probably more than a few)


----------



## ShortShots

Used to be in networking, mainly cisco kit and storage systems. Worked in hospitality for 15 years before that and still occasionally do. Full time coffee roaster and speciality green buyer/QC is my main occupation. studying sustainable agriculture in my free time with a view to a degree


----------



## Asgross

Used to trade derivatives in the city

Now London black cab driver


----------



## EricC

Worked for BT in its various guises as an engineer for 44 years and 10 days.

Now retired. I think


----------



## Fevmeister

Asgross said:


> Used to trade derivatives in the city
> 
> Now London black cab driver


on LME?


----------



## jkb89

Lab technician, for my sins. Looking for an epidemiology based research-assistant role currently


----------



## KevJ70

Shoe Repairer


----------



## Fevmeister

KevJ70 said:


> Shoe Repairer


A full-time hero if your avatar is anything to go by


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Project Director currently working away from home all week much to the annoyance of my wife and kids (and me).


----------



## RazorliteX

Hmm several things, I do consultancy services for the NHS tied in with owning (well 51% partner share) a 24/7 monitoring company for elderly and medically vulnerable individuals.


----------



## jlarkin

KevJ70 said:


> Shoe Repairer


Sounds like cobblers to me  (please imagine the accompanying drums *ba boom tiss*


----------



## Asgross

Fevmeister said:


> on LME?


Mostly Liffe : options on financial futures and ftse cash index options

About a year trading inter bank otc fx options

but all seems like a life time ago boom boom!


----------



## Fevmeister

Asgross said:


> Mostly Liffe : options on financial futures and ftse cash index options
> 
> About a year trading inter bank otc fx options
> 
> but all seems like a life time ago boom boom!


bet interbank fx dealing was handsomely paid


----------



## elonii

I'm an online marketer, I work from home to my own hours for commission. Not those vile "make money at home" products though. Real things like underwear and holidays. I also used to write blogs, restarting that now I'm actually through the baby tunnel and in my right mind again.


----------



## djedga

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Project Director currently working away from home all week much to the annoyance of my wife and kids (and me).


Work travel sucks. About to head off on a trip myself until Sunday :0(


----------



## dr.chris

Engineer working doing consultancy in computational fluid dynamics. Used to be a university researcher developing mathematical models of complex physical phenomena.


----------



## jimbocz

I am an IT contractor, specialising in SQL Server data warehouses. Right now I am working in the city near Wild and Wood (my current coffee shop )


----------



## Jacko112

I work for a well known european vehicle manufacturer that seems to have had a recent air quality issue







Fortunately though I'm on the commercial side so not that badly affected.


----------



## ronsil

Catering Company Chairman & MD based in Cheltenham.

Mainly Outside catering for major events. 18 coffee houses throughout Midlands & South West employing some 350 staff.

Retired in 1989 & lived throughout Europe in a 42 'American Motorhome towing a small car (57' overall)

Returned to UK full time in 2004

Now living in Manchester area close to my four married children.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

djedga said:


> Work travel sucks. About to head off on a trip myself until Sunday :0(


Try it week in week out for over 5 years... currently looking at downsizing and extracting myself from this madness to catch the last bit of the kids growing up.


----------



## Asgross

Fevmeister said:


> bet interbank fx dealing was handsomely paid


You sound like my ex wife's solicitor


----------



## Flibster

My contract is done, so I'm freeeeeee!

However, other half has me house hunting. Put an offer in on a place yesterday.


----------



## Daren

KevJ70 said:


> Shoe Repairer


Cobblers


----------



## Daren

Bugger - just seen Larkin beat me to it


----------



## PPapa

I am currently studying Software Engineering. At the same time, I work at the gym, as a tutor and in hospitality. I worked in my field before (as an intern), but also worked as a photographer, blogger, web developer, graphical designer and so on. I was actually a sales rep for Melitta coffee 5 years ago or so. The coffee sales were good (I presume) as I kept doing it for quite a long time.

So... few things over the years given I am still 22 year old.


----------



## 7493

Loving the eclecticism of this!


----------



## jtldurnall

I'm an English teacher, so watch your grammar people!


----------



## jkb89

whatch you're grammer.


----------



## jtldurnall

I'll see you in detention jkb89.


----------



## coffeechap

jtldurnall said:


> I'll see you in detention jkb89.


He's a part time prison warden to! ( did you see what I did there )


----------



## jkb89

jtldurnall said:


> I'll see you in detention jkb89.


ooo-err.


----------



## jtldurnall

I did think that sounded a bit dodgy as I wrote it...


----------



## hotmetal

You missed an 'o' off 'too' though Dave, watch out or he'll have you in det as well!


----------



## Brewer in training

jtldurnall said:


> I'm an English teacher, so watch your grammar people!


That's a bit weird........... She died in 1997........

I'll get me coat!


----------



## coffeechap

hotmetal said:


> You missed an 'o' off 'too' though Dave, watch out or he'll have you in det as well!


Finally someone actually saw what I did there!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I recently became a speciality coffee shop owner


----------



## Flibster

Well it's official. Contract neither extended or renewed.

So... I'm unemployed again then.

Ho hum.


----------



## RazorliteX

Flibster said:


> Well it's official. Contract neither extended or renewed.
> 
> So... I'm unemployed again then.
> 
> Ho hum.


Oh bad luck, but hopefully something is just around the corner.


----------



## Flibster

Kind of used to it. I tend to only do short term stuff.

This was a fun gig though, until the project management made a complete arse of it. Oh well, I got paid and that's all that really matters in the end.


----------



## dogday38

anaesthetic odp in the nhs.


----------



## PeterF

Purchasing Manager in the Automotive Industry. Specialised in Just in Time, Direct Line Feed. Or as they say in trade Just too Late!!!!







Retired now thank God!


----------



## templ8

Maintenance engineer for kerry foods (walls and Richmond sausage manufacturer) so I guess you could call me a sausage engineer.

Trained in electrical and mechanical engineering.


----------



## Grahamg

I work for a trade union.


----------



## Daren

Grahamg said:


> I work for a trade union.


Everybody out!


----------

